# Review: Beatbox Anthology 2 by UVI



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 27, 2017)

*Review: Beatbox Anthology 2 by UVI*
UVI has released BeatBox Anthology 2 an updated version of Beat Box Anthology which is now part of the Vintage Vault bundle.

BeatBox Anthology 2 arises now with a great user interface. BeatBox Anthology 2 user interface shines and makes it really useful to work with a software simulation of a selected drum computer. I used many drum computer libraries in the past months and would consider BeatBox Anthology 2 to be in the Top 3 of all current drum computer instruments. When you are satisfied with the sequence you can also use the midi export feature to collect the midi track in your DAW and use it there.







BeatBox Anthology 2 is UVI Drum virtual instrument library including 111 sampled hardware drum machines which resulted in more than 11.000 samples. You can with the great user interface mix different instruments on each drum track (there are 12 available). You can use one kick drum or mix two kick drums in one track and also if you desire further change the sound by applying effects to the section.

With the included sequencer you can load one of the many included sequences, presets or rather easily come up with your own. As all of the recent UVI products, the usability makes a big difference and you can easily come up with your own sequences. The incorporated extensive library of sequences presents you with beats for all kind of various styles.






There is no included transient shaper, however, you can use an external plugin when you split the output channel in your DAW.

BeatBox Anthology 2 is based on UVI own player software/VST. You can use either the free UVI Workstation or the Falcon which is a powerful player and hybrid instrument which can be used to further shape and manipulate loaded Instruments. As recent UVI product BeatBox Anthology 2 stands out are the straight forward easy to use controls, UVI has done a great job in designing the User Interface.




*Rating: Five out of five stars*
BeatBox Anthology 2 is an extensive selection of vintage, modern and unique drum hardware. You get brilliant sounds, almost complete FXs, a great and easy to use UI. A newly designed engine with some really pre-programmed pattern to get you excited. Some of these patches are simply enormous and you can double and mix them within a track. Additional features like MIDI export present you with a complete drum computer package that positions overall the library very unique in a crowded market. BeatBox Anthology 2 work flow is all about vintage sounds and getting those sounds quickly into your score.

Areas of improvement: UVI should include transient shaping functions in the next version or update


(UVI has send me a review copy of BeatBox Anthology 2)


----------

